# Ams fnma mi



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Just wondering how the good fight was going and if everyone banded together to get more money. As far as I am concerned it looks like they are here to stay. There are some days I really am amazed at how fast this industry is falling.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Are you guys working for AMS?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Freddie said:


> Are you guys working for AMS?


Only when they request fly overs with the chopper.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

i signed up with them, worked out better pricing and so far no work orders. They did send me an insurance scope for repairs and they took 35% of the top of it and in insurance work they only give you a 20% margin so I told them to go pound sand. I see ams trucks just about every day and drive past the yard on alpine daily and they have a ton of guys and equipment so good luck. .


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

AMS is starting to build their own in house crews. I met one crew out in the field and he said they get paid $10 an hour and go house to house looking for something wrong an AMS vendor has done so they can charge them back. He said that is all they do all day long.

Seems like AMS is out to get the people who do the work for them. They lowball your pay to begin with, then send someone out after you are finished cleaning out the worst foreclosed homes in America to get back what they paid you. Something needs to be done about this.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PPC said:


> AMS is starting to build their own in house crews. I met one crew out in the field and he said they get paid $10 an hour and go house to house looking for something wrong an AMS vendor has done so they can charge them back. He said that is all they do all day long.
> 
> Seems like AMS is out to get the people who do the work for them. They lowball your pay to begin with, then send someone out after you are finished cleaning out the worst foreclosed homes in America to get back what they paid you. Something needs to be done about this.


 May I ask where this is going on???
we're not seeing anything like that out here


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

PPC said:


> AMS is starting to build their own in house crews. I met one crew out in the field and he said they get paid $10 an hour and go house to house looking for something wrong an AMS vendor has done so they can charge them back. He said that is all they do all day long.
> 
> Seems like AMS is out to get the people who do the work for them. They lowball your pay to begin with, then send someone out after you are finished cleaning out the worst foreclosed homes in America to get back what they paid you. Something needs to be done about this.


Yeah I have ran into a few crews out in the field and they told me that they get paid $10 a hour and work 18 hours days 6 days a week. And for some periods this one crew didn't have a day off for 21 days.

This one crew said they usually do initials instead of another vendor, and when they do qcs they usually just touch up and don't report the things missed by the vendor so who knows it can go all ways I guess. 

I have been getting paid from them but every invoice is a battle and you really have to be a squeaky wheel and email everyone in every email. And never start a job until the price is shown on the work order no matter what. I'm starting the think the only way to make money with them is to reject any order over 20 yards because if goes into a overage you will have to not stop fight to get that money they said they would pay you and the last thing I've learned is it all comes down to building a relationship with the broker, because if you make sure to get a excellent on each order they won't discount you. So you have to have a open communication with the broker and have them call you if here is something you missed, the broker seems to always prefer that route anyway.

That's what I did in the b of a days and then my work load from brokers exceeded what I got paid they the regionals


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> i signed up with them, worked out better pricing and so far no work orders. They did send me an insurance scope for repairs and they took 35% of the top of it and in insurance work they only give you a 20% margin so I told them to go pound sand. I see ams trucks just about every day and drive past the yard on alpine daily and they have a ton of guys and equipment so good luck. .


Good for you... 35% off the top, ask'em some time what they do for that?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

One of my guys I hired a couple of months ago was a crew lead for AMS for a year. He said they did a pretty immaculate job on the houses as far as hazards and cleaning, but yeah they paid terrible. $10/hr I think.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> One of my guys I hired a couple of months ago was a crew lead for AMS for a year. He said they did a pretty immaculate job on the houses as far as hazards and cleaning, but yeah they paid terrible. $10/hr I think.


 
Where are you guys located???
That is not going on here...Are these the HUD porperties that AMS does or the other clients???


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Des Moines, IA. They were FNMA properties I believe. This was about a year or two ago he worked there.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

They (AMS) hire people from homeless shelters & temp labor services. They do only pay $10/hr till Jan. Then they are cutting everyone to 28 hrs PT to escape ObummaCare fines.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

That explains it...FNMA here is cyprexx...is this the next trend in the industry???
Who is picking up the tab for the related expenses????


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

AMS "in house" crews are all employees. AMS bears all expenses.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I will be cutting hours due to obamacare also, sadly! :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> I will be cutting hours due to obamacare also, sadly! :notworthy::notworthy:


 
How low fee`s have gotten and the obama care coming in I wonder if the national going to have to change there game plan. I think alot of guys will get out of the buss.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Got appt next week with our accountant. Taking over another business with a merger so employees come along for the ride and their healthplan with it. Long term valuable employees are an asset and these regulations are going to force employee status from FT to PT. 

A huge grocery store chain here in the Midwest (Swift knows who) has always had "Regular time" employees that acct for nearly 60% of their 25,000 employees..these Reg Time employees are guaranteed 32/hrs week. I was told they issued memo that they will guarantee 28 hrs/week effective Jan 1. Personally I hated the Reg Time status since the company never provided benefits but still worked you right up to the LAST minute before going over 32 hrs and NO incentive to hire a worker fulltime. Now those Reg Time are going to be reduced another 4 hrs which dont sound like much but it directly effects each and every worker.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Got appt next week with our accountant. Taking over another business with a merger so employees come along for the ride and their healthplan with it. Long term valuable employees are an asset and these regulations are going to force employee status from FT to PT.
> 
> A huge grocery store chain here in the Midwest (Swift knows who) has always had "Regular time" employees that acct for nearly 60% of their 25,000 employees..these Reg Time employees are guaranteed 32/hrs week. I was told they issued memo that they will guarantee 28 hrs/week effective Jan 1. Personally I hated the Reg Time status since the company never provided benefits but still worked you right up to the LAST minute before going over 32 hrs and NO incentive to hire a worker fulltime. Now those Reg Time are going to be reduced another 4 hrs which dont sound like much but it directly effects each and every worker.




Cutting hours like this will guarantee that every one has to work 2 jobs now and juggle their schedules. 
This will be tough on both employees and their employers. 
My line of work for example.......... its going to be very difficult to make and keep to a lawn route schedule because you'll never know what hours your guys 
will be working this week at their other jobs.

So now the guys will be working two jobs and bringing home less money than before when the extra taxes kick in.

This is going to cost employers more now because instead of buying the "cheap" Quickbooks 3 employees payroll module now I have to buy the much more 
expensive one to manage payroll for multiple employees.


----------

